#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  Which music video is your most favourite?

## Bhavya

Making short films on music is on trend now. The primary purpose of these music videos increases the sales of the music recordings.

This is one of my favourite music videos.





Can you guys share your favourite music video clips here?

----------


## Dhora

I ever like short remix video songs and this video song also is my favourite.

----------


## Bhavya

> I ever like short remix video songs and this video song also is my favourite.


I really like the song, visualization of the video also good.

----------

